# ATTN: KMdogs Made Me Cry Member Complaint Form 2011 - 2012



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a cross post as the main one is in the VIP section, this is the clean version thats friendly family as i'm sure i've :stick: and :flush: some families around these parts.. From what i'm told even broke up a marriage because her husband couldn't believe their pet bull wasn't pure bred.. But thats just rumors and can't say if its true or not.. :angeldevi

Either way this past year i'm quite sure for every 3 members here i have made someone get bent, aggravated, cry, ashamed, etc over something i've said and given its the time of year to be thankful and show your appreciation.. I decided (with help from American_Pit13) to create a section just for those over sensitive folk that can't take the truth no matter how much sense i :stick: into them. Don't get me wrong here this is a gift for you, not for me!

So next time i happen to insult you or you feel ashamed because of pride or because your just a plain moron, feel free to direct your  to this thread or the VIP version and fill out this complaint form good through 2012 until another one is made. This is a place for all you wusses to come together and cry an ocean or two or feel you have done justice by filling this form out and posting it for the world to see.

So without further waiting....

*KMdogs made me cry member complaint form 2011-2012*

*Name:

Date:

Date and time of incident:

What happened:

On a scale of 1 - 10, how bad did it hurt?:

On a scale of 1 - 10, how much did you cry?:

Is KMdogs presence enough to keep you from staying here at gopitbull?:

Which course of action would you feel appropriate?:
A.) Ban him hes sooooo mean!
B.) God i hate him! But no one deserves to be banned! Suspend him!
C.) I feel a sturdy talk would prove to go a long way.
D.) Insult him or his dogs back!
E.) 

Additional comments:*

Legal :
This thread and form in no way reflects the forum staff or owner of gopitbull.com. This is not endorsed nor encouraged by REdog or any other staff member to contribute to this thread as it may result in more crying or endanger your well being if KMdogs responds and you were already mentality unstable. If by contributing you are doing so by your own risk and KMdogs nor gopitbull.com will be legally responsible for actions you chose to take up to and including death. By agreeing to these terms and by filling out the form in a serious manor you are hereby acknowledging you are the biggest wuss and your parents obviously had poor genetics by creating you. Unfortunately culling humans is seen as a negative act however there are some medical treatments out there that may benefit you and allow you to live a slightly less painful life by sucking it up and growing the heck up. These treatments are in no way, shape or form related or endorsed by gopitbull.com and should seek professional advisement.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahaha what a douche lol.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Hahaha what a douche lol.


:cheers: LOL


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I would reply but someone is a wuss and didn't fill out the FORMMMMM


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats the problem everyone gone "SlackJaw" ...


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

LMAO that's hilarious


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Natawnie said:


> LMAO that's hilarious


I wonder if i should put these links in my sig so people can be directed to the complaint form.. Though i think thats against the rules unless it changed..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can put the link in your sig. The only time you can't link is a kennel when its an unauthorized breeder/\.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can put the link in your sig. The only time you can't link is a kennel when its an unauthorized breeder/\.


:snap:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha! :rofl: thats killer


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love it!......


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

if i fill this form out will it increase my chances at getting a higher tax return lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You're a trip.... Can you make a KM Made Me Laugh form? I'll fill it out for sure.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

SMiGGs said:


> if i fill this form out will it increase my chances at getting a higher tax return lol


Yes it will! Just have to pay 9.95 and i'll increase your taxes by 40%


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Seems like I missed some good times in my absense from the forum..


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I wonder if i should put these links in my sig so people can be directed to the complaint form.. Though i think thats against the rules unless it changed..


That's a GREAT idea


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I wonder if i should put these links in my sig so people can be directed to the complaint form.. Though i think thats against the rules unless it changed..


Go for it. It might increase your popularity.:cheers: lol


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

:snap: Lol. Fill out THIS form at your own peril. Heads could :roll::roll:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Go for it. It might increase your popularity.:cheers: lol


Already done and my popularity has un changed.. :curse:

lmao oh well, i guess its hard to get more popular than i already am. I'm such a fun loving likable guy right? :angeldevi


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Already done and my popularity has un changed.. :curse:
> 
> lmao oh well, i guess its hard to get more popular than i already am. I'm such a fun loving likable guy right? :angeldevi


Haha you are fun to pick on lmfao !


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Haha you are fun to pick on lmfao !


Yeah i guess its a life calling, i exist for your amusement... Jackass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

:


KMdogs said:


> Yeah i guess its a life calling, i exist for your amusement... Jackass. :thumbsup:


:cheers:

You like the new language allowed huh you little prick hahahahaa.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> :
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> You like the new language allowed huh you little prick hahahahaa.


:angel: Well of courrrse!! haha Just got to keep in mind i can't just cuss every five seconds, gotta pace it out otherwise i may single handedly cause the rules to go back..  lol nahh not that bad but i go through spells where i cuss like a sailor.. Than others i don't at all.. Guess its that US Navy blood.. That or the British blood in me. lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hahhahaha^^^^^ good stuff. After so long of not cussing, it's hard for me to do it lol.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just live by my motto, KM. Just because I don't care doesn't mean I don't understand (as you are patting whiny crybaby #1 on the back). It's fun! Bubbles are pretty


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Just live by my motto, KM. Just because I don't care doesn't mean I don't understand (as you are patting whiny crybaby #1 on the back). It's fun! Bubbles are pretty


Bubbles are pretty? :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Bubbles.... ... yeh... Bubbles are fun too! POP!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Bubbles.... ... yeh... Bubbles are fun too! POP!


Haha Ashley was washing dishes one night and made some bubbles.. She said "Look!" all excited just to be crushed when i said "aww.. look" and back handed the bubbles to nothing more than a memory.. :rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> Yeah i guess its a life calling, i exist for your amusement... Jackass. :thumbsup:





Mach0 said:


> :
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> You like the new language allowed huh you little prick hahahahaa.


HEY HEY! Are these insults I see! Don't make me pull this thread over! LOL


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

you sure did make me laugh! 

reminds me of last week when someone didnt like one of my comments on facebook. BOO HOO


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I would reply but someone is a twat and didn't fill out the FORMMMMM


I got dinged for using a four letter word that rhymes with trap, starts with a "C", ends with a "P" and has a "R" and "A" in the middle but you can use the word "twat"? I'm going to need multiple forms!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gimbler said:


> I got dinged for using a four letter word that rhymes with trap, starts with a "C", ends with a "P" and has a "R" and "A" in the middle but you can use the word "twat"? I'm going to need multiple forms!


The rules were recently revised.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL! I saw that! Okay - I'm done crying and don't need to fill out my forms.


----------



## kgluv (Oct 21, 2011)

smartie pants LOL


----------



## kgluv (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad to hear that cuz I was nailed my first post for words I didn't even know where "bad". Mommy said them daily so wth!!


----------

